# 2206 Problem



## m1robert (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all. Got a problem with my 2206. Cleaned and reassembled. Cannot operate slide catch, just won't move. It will chamber a round, but will not fire. I cannot remove the slide lock. I never had the real spacer tool. I used a .22 long case as a spacer. It may have been assembled incorrectly, (YES, by me). I would like to resolve this myself, without the embarrassment of taking it to a gunsmith. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Bob M.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

mrobert, am not gonna try to solve your problem but will suggest that you find an illustrated parts breakdown and study it, disassemble your pistol and reassemble according to the book. Not saying you have done the assembly wrong but it will not hurt to try this. .22M.R.F


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.22M.R.F said:


> mrobert, am not gonna try to solve your problem but will suggest that you find an illustrated parts breakdown and study it, disassemble your pistol and reassemble according to the book. Not saying you have done the assembly wrong but it will not hurt to try this. .22M.R.F


pretty sure that after 11 months, if he hasnt got it running right by now, its at the bottom of a deep dark hole


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes Sir, saw that after I posted the reply, if he still hasn't been able to get it to work he may wish to send it to me, hope he has and glad you are on top of things.


----------

